# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Temperature affects sleep/dreams?

## guessadoodle

I was wondering if temperature affects your ability to sleep/dream/lucid dream. Do you guys sleep with the air-condition switched on? If so, at what temperature? And does it affect your sleep/dreams if you change the temperature? Is there an ideal temperature to induce lucid dreams?

----------


## Puffin

I've heard it's best to fall asleep in a slightly cooler room, because it helps your body temperature lower, which is required to fall into deep sleep. As for lucid dreaming and dreaming in general, I'm not entirely sure. I'm guessing not, because dreams are only a mental thing (unless you feel cold/hot in your dreams from your surroundings), but I could be wrong.

----------


## AscendedSleeper

Well as a general rule I sleep significantly better with a cooler room which would probably lead to more dreaming. I also have noticed that when I sleep with a high fever, my dreams tend to be this crazy kind of nightmare where instead of anything scary happening, I am pushing myself to my mental limits trying to solve some kind of complicated problem which might as well be unsolveable (this can be anything from math/science situation to a physical task). When I wake up I often continue frantically trying to solve whatever task I had that night for like 5 minutes before I fully realize it was just a dream. My whole point in this is that temperature (internal and external) can definitely have an effect on dreams, although in reality I think the best enviornment for good dreaming would be whatever you find to be the most comfortable.

----------

